# What cuts of Cow or Pig for canning?



## shtrdave (Jan 14, 2012)

I remember growing up eating canned meat my mother made, and always liked it.

I do not know what cuts of beef or pork she used.

Any particular cuts or just what I find on sale, was thinking whole sirloin tips cut up.

Maybe whole boneless pork loin also.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good question Dave, I've often wondered the same thing.

The best i can remember, the meat didn't have any fat on it.

I'm not sure if the lean cuts are best or they just used the toughest pieces after butchering.

They never threw anything out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

I have never tried canning Meat but I have had canned Venison, it came out of the jar looking and tasting like Pot Roast...I would think Chuck or Butt, lean cuts like Sirloin and Pork loin I like Smoked or Roasted to lower temps than canned meat...Just a quess here...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2012)

Usually the neck was traditionally used for canning in both beef and pork; did a lot of custom cutting for farmers on downed cows and pigs and would have to lean out the necks for them to can; on older lean cows most all of it was used for canning (there is classifications on the low end of grading as Utility, Cutter and Canner).  From Wikipedia:

There are eight beef quality grades. The grades are based on two main criteria: the degree of marbling (intramuscular fat) in the beef, and the maturity (estimated age of the animal at slaughter). Some meat scientists[sup][_who?_][/sup]  object to the current scheme of USDA grading since it is not based on direct measurement of tenderness, although marbling and maturity are indicators of tenderness. Most other countries' beef grading systems mirror the US model. Most beef offered for sale in supermarkets  is graded US Choice or Select. US Prime beef is sold to hotels and upscale restaurants. Beef that would rate as US Standard or less is almost never offered for grading.

U.S. Prime - Highest in quality and intramuscular fat, limited supply. Currently, about 2.9% of carcasses grade as Prime.[sup][11][/sup]
U.S. Choice - High quality, widely available in foodservice industry and retail markets. Choice carcasses are 53.7% of the fed cattle total. The difference between Choice and Prime is largely due to the fat content in the beef. Prime typically has a higher fat content (more and well distributed intramuscular "marbling") than Choice.
U.S. Select (formerly _Good_) - lowest grade commonly sold at retail, acceptable quality, but is less juicy and tender due to leanness.
U.S. Standard - Lower quality, yet economical, lacking marbling.
U.S. Commercial - Low quality, lacking tenderness, produced from older animals.
U.S. Utility
U.S. Cutter
U.S. Canner
Utility, Cutter, and Canner grade are rarely used in foodservice operations and primarily used by processors and canners.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 4, 2012)

you can use any of the meat you want with as much fat removed as possible and the cuts have to be even .. Say 1" squares .

All meats must be Pressure canned because of the fat content ..


----------

